# Most surprising product of 2012 - Armorall Shield For Wheels.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've used loads of wheel sealants and waxes, while they do help cleaning the wheels, I've never found them to be a genuine barrier to brake dust and still need a good clean with a microfibre cloth to get them completely clean.

I bought some Armorall Shield For Wheels from Halfords, £6.99 for a 300ml can. I was not expecting anything special but I was curious. 

So I cleaned the wheels, ensuring previous wheel sealant was removed and got rid of the tar spots. Sprayed the shield liberally all over the alloys and let dry.

140 miles later and the wheels are stinking...

However, one snowfoam and jetwash later and the wheels are perfectly clean, not one spec of brake dust remained. I gave them a once over with a white MF cloth, no dirt came off the front of alloy.

I never had this effortless cleaning from other wheel sealants that cost two or three times more than Shield. 

Incredible product, a genuine no touch wheel sealant - I'm astonished on how good it actually is.

I throughly recommend trying it :thumb:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to know, I'm still keen to try out the product for the body of the car as well.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RobF50 said:


> Good to know, I'm still keen to try out the product for the body of the car as well.


If it's as good as the Shield for wheels, I think our sponges and buckets will be redundant :doublesho


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting observations, will giove it a go.

As for t, it is the business the bodywork stuff, Armorall Sheild. I first applied it 8 weeks back to my car and my wifes car and it has performed excellently. Cleans down very easily and has a fantastic hydrophobic quality. Very easy on and off, whole cvar in less than 20 mins. And cheap.

Highly recommend it! :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh also you can apply it exterior plastics and trim with very good results! Thats the bodywork sheild not the wheel one!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

OOHHH brilliant! i didnt know you could get it from halfords now.I wanted to try this out but i thought it was only available in the usa.Im going to get some.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Intersting to know what the longevity of it is? I've got some Halfords vouchers so may try some of this.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Could you keep us updated on how it performs over a little while please?

Just put FK 1000 on mine but still need a clean by hand.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> Intersting to know what the longevity of it is? I've got some Halfords vouchers so may try some of this.


Armorall claim four weeks protection, you could argue that isn't great but it's literally spray on wheel and walk away, took me three minutes to do all four.



rayner said:


> Could you keep us updated on how it performs over a little while please?
> 
> Just put FK 1000 on mine but still need a clean by hand.


Yes no problem :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

*Update as promised...*

Hi guys,

Just a update for you, it's been nine days (or more) since the car was last washed and since then, I have covered roughly 250 miles. The weather has been horrendous and the car has been driven through flooded roads this Wednesday and Thursday.

Needless to say the wheels were filthy, caked in muck and grime.

I snowfoamed the car as usual, waited five minutes then jet washed it.

I can confirm the wheels were spotless after this, no agitation of any kind.

Even then, I still felt I have to give them a once over with a towel but it was practically clean after all four alloys (excluding the back bits which were not protected by Shield) The tiniest bit of dirt could be found two of the alloys but I would estimate they were 95% clean just by using a pressure washer.

So impressed with this product, it absolutely *destroys* the other wheel sealants I've used that cost quite a bit more for smaller amounts.

Buy it :thumb:


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Will give it a try thanks for the heads up


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I would like to try this.I currently use poorboys wheel sealant and its abit of a faff putting it on.I notice pink splatter all over the place if iv missed buffing some off, so hopefully thisl be abit easier to apply.Its on the list!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

mr.t said:


> I would like to try this.I currently use poorboys wheel sealant and its abit of a faff putting it on.I notice pink splatter all over the place if iv missed buffing some off, so hopefully thisl be abit easier to apply.Its on the list!


You may get a bit of smearing after it's dried but fear not, you can buff the offending areas easily _after_ it has dried or during the next wash.

It could of course be that I sprayed too much on, which is usually the case with me. :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Seems like this could be a good thing to go along side more long-term wheel waxes.. perhaps as an apply-every time thing.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

This wheel guard sounds like maby the best wheel sealant around?or is that asking too much?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a update for you, it's been nine days (or more) since the car was last washed and since then, I have covered roughly 250 miles. The weather has been horrendous and the car has been driven through flooded roads this Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> ...


Good honest review T.D.K and good spot mate, seems like a worth having product i'll pick some up in the week cheers


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Good honest review T.D.K and good spot mate, seems like a worth having product i'll pick some up in the week cheers


Thanks.

Let us know how you get on with it :thumb:



mr.t said:


> This wheel guard sounds like maby the best wheel sealant around?or is that asking too much?


Certainly the best I've tried. Ideal for people with tricky to clean alloys as it is more or less a no touch wheel sealant.

My next test car is my dad's Audi A4 estate which has alloys with a ludicous amount of spokes. This car does more mileage than mine so I'll update you on this car along with mine.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

keep us posted.:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Seems like this could be a good thing to go along side more long-term wheel waxes.. perhaps as an apply-every time thing.


Not a bad idea but if it does achieve four weeks durability, I'm happy with that to be honest.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I would be happy too.End of the day the wheels are the easiest and quickest part to get dirty so i wouldnt expect miracles like 1 years worth of dust repellancy haha.That will never happen.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

mr.t said:


> I would be happy too.End of the day the wheels are the easiest and quickest part to get dirty so i wouldnt expect miracles like 1 years worth of dust repellancy haha.That will never happen.


.... Unless you use a coating!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys do know this has been out for over 2 years?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds good but with a durability of 4 weeks it's a no go for me.
I like having both sides of my wheels sealed and there is no way I would be taking them off every 4 weeks to re-do it.

I'll stick to Fk1000p or C5


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> sounds good but with a durability of 4 weeks it's a no go for me.
> I like having both sides of my wheels sealed and there is no way I would be taking them off every 4 weeks to re-do it.
> 
> I'll stick to Fk1000p or C5


But do those sealants give near no touch cleaning? I've used one and the answer is no.

My alloys are easy to clean front and back so I guess people with more enclosed alloys, it may not be the right product.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> But do those sealants give near no touch cleaning? I've used one and the answer is no.
> 
> My alloys are easy to clean front and back so I guess people with more enclosed alloys, it may not be the right product.


No they don't. I can see why people will want to use this but for me it wouldn't be an option. 
I don't have a pressure washer or outside hose anyway so no touch cleaning is a no go.

Don't get me wrong I'm not having a dig at your post or anything I just thought I'd give my 2ps worth


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I've used it lots but its a disappointment, great water action but collects and attracts dirt badly.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Crash Master said:


> I've used it lots but its a disappointment, great water action but collects and attracts dirt badly.


Would you agree that the dirt and muck on the alloy comes off with ease when pressure washed?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> You guys do know this has been out for over 2 years?


Shunned because of the manufacturers name. I must admit, I was a right snob about Armorall because most of their products can be bought in petrol stations.


----------



## Dungol (Oct 8, 2012)

First post after studying this forum for months... and a well deserving post it is!

I can HIGHLY recomend this as my number one product in my arsenal, simply does EXACTLY what it says on the tin. I used with a bit of doubt but found that it delays dulled wheels by about 5 days and dirty wheels by another week after that, but the biggest win is how easy the dirt falls off with a hose no scrubbing etc.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Bought a can yesterday as my XC60's wheels are a PITA to clean. Roll on Saturday! I love detail day when I'm trying something new. Although, on the can it does say something about 18c being the ideal temp to apply. I'm driving to the continent for xmas so I would ideally like to put some on in the next few weeks.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my little home test thread 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274217


----------

